# First Time Expat to KL



## mas85 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently received an offer to teach English in Kuala Lumpur at a private school. I am a 27 year old single male so I think this might be a great opportunity for someone who enjoys traveling and is looking for new experiences. 

Basically the offer is this, to help young children learn English (I will be following a specific curriculum), the position is offering 3000 ringgits/month but includes a condo in KL and meals are also included. The contract is for 3 months with the option to stay longer (another 3 and maybe beyond) if I choose to. Workdays will be M-F 9-5, and the owner of the school is also offering to pay 50% of my airfare.

It all sounds pretty good to me on the surface. 

Is there something I am missing or something I should be aware of?

What is life like for foreigners in KL and are there things I should look out for?

Also, what kind of buying power does 3000RM get you? Keep in mind condo and food are covered.

Any stories or information anyone can share about their own experience or the experiences of someone they know would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Missing from the monthly expenses might be as follows

1. Phone Rm150-Rm200 depending on usage
2. Internet Rm150
3. Transport Rm250-Rm300 within KL during weekends
4. Electricity Rm100
5. Health insurance Rm250-Rm300

If the above are taken care of, then Rm3k as savings is decent living at KL


----------



## bronko13 (Oct 23, 2013)

What is the best carrier in KL?


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

bronko13 said:


> What is the best carrier in KL?


Maxis or Celcom


----------



## bronko13 (Oct 23, 2013)

thanks


----------



## cyap (Oct 27, 2013)

RM3k is very decent if the apartment and food are covered by employer!


----------

